# spanish showing up



## fisherkins (Aug 1, 2013)

i've heard of a few spanish has anyone seen enough to fool with? and if so where? thanks


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

ft pickens over the weekend..i saw maybe 7 caught i was there a few hours,they looked pretty small


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

yea they were everywhere schooled up but only a few people were fishing for them


----------



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

On pensacola pier i caught a few spanish off the bottom on a gotcha plug, one was decent 17" other was a dink like 10" maybe


----------



## fisherkins (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks you guys missed them for the most part last year, trying to get on em :yes:


----------



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

goodluck, those hoss ones around 5lbs are a blast to catch on light tackle with a gotcha or belly strip on straight j hook. have fun slaying this year!


----------



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

Caught three last weekend at fort Pickens. They were hitting Gotcha plugs, , spoons, and yozuri lures. A couple were hitting jigs with white grubs. Make sure you use a good leader or they will definitely cut you off. Good luck out there


----------

